# 574D Fuel Guage wiring



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

I replaced the fuel gauge on my Diesel 574 but wans't paying attention to the wiring (duh). I have the gauge working but there are maybe 3 other wires that I need to hook up to the posts on the back of the gauge.

So far I have the power (wire w/ fuse) on the right (facing the engine) and the fuel on the other post to make the gauge go up (instead of down lol)

regarding the left over wires, 1 goes to the dash lights, the other 2 ???. Can someone look on their 574 and tell me or take a picture which post these last wires go on on the fuel guage?


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking at the wiring diagram for my 2500B which is the industrial version of the 574. There are only two wires for the gauge and one for the light. There shows a junction block where the parking brake warning light and the transmission oil pressure warning light also connect to the same black wire that is on the fuel gauge. Maybe those are the two extra wires.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a wire w/ fuse that I believe goes on the right side. On the left side is the other wire that makes the gauge work. 

Assuming you are correct I also place the wire that goes to the brake warning light and Trans oil pressure light on the left. 

There is also another wire that goes who knows where. Currently I have it also on the left but who knows....


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

one wire is your ground wire.i just replaced my gauge it did not work properly till i grounded to the frame.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i recently replaced the sending unit and the fuel gauge. i had a similar problem.my gauge would go all the way to full,with a half of a tank.i didn't have any instructions with the new one.if i remember right the one on the left when you are in the seat is the hot terminal and the left is your ground. i ground my to the frame and its works perfectly.


----------

